#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-16
<bkerensa> adam_g: sup
<bkerensa> :
<bkerensa> ;D
<bkerensa> slangasek: are you running into issues updating 12.10 by chance?
<bkerensa> I have been having an epic time for the last couple days
<bkerensa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094412/
<slangasek> bkerensa: issues updating> no...
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> slangasek: it would just appear my updates for the last week have required a newer version of python3 and dependencies none of which are uploaded yet
<slangasek> you might want to post an exact error message?
<travis_> Hello anybody home???
<travis_> I have a question
<travis_> They just installed a new firewall were I use the internet and have not allowed anything yet.
<travis_> It's a serious headache
<travis_> I am not familiar with proxy use and would love some one to help
<tgm4883> travis_, so you need to authenticate with the firewall?
<travis_> don't know
<tgm4883> do you have any internet access?
<travis_> Yes I am just getting blocked when I try to go to different they are going to be roll back a bit in the future but right now is a pain
<travis_> *different
<travis_> *sites
<tgm4883> so only certain sites are blocked
<travis_> Yup
<tgm4883> sounds like they don't want you to go to those sites?
<travis_> the firewall is geared for a work environment but it is my home computer
<travis_> They will be making a exemption list but they are swamped right now
<nathwill> travis_, do you have ssh to any box outside the LAN?
<tgm4883> err, who installed a firewall?
<travis_> Nathwill not sure
<tgm4883> that would be no
 * nathwill nods
<nathwill> there goes my idea :P
<travis_> tgm the it guys here my living situation is abnormal suffice it to say I have spoken with the main guy and he knows I am using proxy sites until they get it fixed
<travis_> he has no problem with it but it is a laborious headache and I thought there may be an easier way
<nathwill> travis_ without access to an external box, i think the proxy use is the best solution
<tgm4883> yup
<travis_> I am currently using a site called aniscartujo.com which is working has pretty small pop up
<travis_> any ideas for a better one
<travis_> ???
<tgm4883> travis_, Not if you don't have SSH access to another server. I don't use those types of proxies
<nathwill> i wonder if sdf.org (free shell accounts), might be an option...
<nathwill> i've never used them, but...
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I still think this sounds shady
 * nathwill nods
<travis_> Hmmm sounds promising being that I have no idea what it is.....Shady? ah never mind
<tgm4883> heh
<travis_> I know it will most likely only be a week or two before they get it worked out
<tgm4883> the shady comment was more toward what you are trying to do in regards to the info you have given us
<travis_> but the settings are crazy right now
<tgm4883> http://askubuntu.com/questions/45075/how-do-i-route-my-internet-through-a-ssh-tunnel
<orebuntu> tgm4883's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/6uey2by
<travis_> That seems weird that you would cast aspersions on my character when I am just another team member looking for advice
<tgm4883> travis_, team member or not, I don't know you
<nathwill> ssh -D port user@host is the way to go, IMO
<tgm4883> and it has nothing to do with your character and everything to do with you wanting to circumvent restrictions that have been put in place by whoever controls your network
<nathwill> travis_, tgm speaks as an admin... viewed from that perspective, your asking how to bypass restrictions sounds "shady". i know your situation a bit more, so can understand how it would not actually be "shady"
<tgm4883> I have no reason to distrust you, but by that same token, I have no reason to trust you
<nathwill> wonder... is tor any good for bypassing lan restrictions like that?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<travis_> It's not a big deal and I will just look for help else where
<tgm4883> Probably
<travis_> have a good day thanks for your help guys
<nathwill> travis_ i'm kind of surprised proxy sites aren't blocked... sounds like a pretty ineffectual lockdown :( anyways, good luck
<tgm4883> nathwill, +1
<travis_> tgm4883 maybe I can introduce myself at the next event look forward to that
<tgm4883> although blacklisting is ineffective
<tgm4883> travis_, sounds good
<travis_> Yeah it seems to just be a keyword list or something
<travis_> like I said I have talked with the Admin and he is going to add the sites I want added just slow
<travis_> He is aware I am running a work around until then
<tgm4883> nathwill, is the ubunt-us-or server up?
<nathwill> tgm4883, um. it's cloud.ubuntu-oregon.org
<tgm4883> so no?
<nathwill> apparently no
<nathwill> ubuntu-oregon.org is up
<tgm4883> heh ok
<nathwill> but cloud. seems to be down
<tgm4883> I don't really know what the use for that is, so didn't know if it was an SSH tunnel possibility
<nathwill> well... we're working on that as a possibility when we get the new server racked
<nathwill> but shell accounts are not currently available
<bkerensa> nathwill: what up man
<nathwill> hey bkerensa
<MaskilPDX> Hello Ububtu-us-or
<MaskilPDX> I attended OpenSourceBridge this year.  First timer
<MaskilPDX> Beeen getting involved in more opensource
<nathwill> welcome MaskilPDX :)
<MaskilPDX> Thanks nathwill
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: Hi Welcome :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: at OSCON.... we have 9 Proliant Microservers behind our booth atm
<bkerensa> nathwill: sabdfl will be visiting the booth thursday
<nathwill> bkerensa: why do we have so many proliants?
<nathwill> also, cool :D
<bkerensa> uhh because we have a cloud :D
<bkerensa> and because the server team needed a place to put them
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> bkerensa, f'real! dude. super-pumped
<bkerensa> nathwill: jorge has a shirt for you btw
<bkerensa> and cup[
<nathwill> bkerensa, cool
<bkerensa> hmm well I gotta run
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Ignite OSCON is tonight
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-17
<nathwill> enjoy
<bkerensa> hi MaskilPDX
<MaskilPDX> Morning bkerensa -- I was on the phone
 * tgm4883 out sick today :(
<nathwill> no good
<tgm4883> yea no fun
<tgm4883> but on the up side, I can lay down and write code!
<nathwill> lol
<tgm4883> yay for the steam client on it's way to Ubuntu
<nathwill> yay for valve opening a blog where we can get reliable information
<MaskilPDX> You watching TechNewsToday?
<tgm4883> MaskilPDX, no, reddit
<tgm4883> I forgot TNT is on in the morning now, I usually just get the audio on via google listen on my phone
<MaskilPDX> Yea.  I try to watch/listen, but usually business calls
<bdmurray> can somebody sneak me into puppet labs tonight?  I don't want to have to go get an oscon badge
<blkperl> bdmurray: there not going to check id
<blkperl> s/check id/care if you have oscon id
<bdmurray> blkperl: okay good to know thanks
<tgm4883> bdmurray, just show up and be like " I'm BD *BLEEPING* MURRAY, now let me in!"
<bdmurray> tgm4883: that was my first though ;-)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-18
<bkerensa> bdmurray: oh damn I would have got u in
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> morning all
<MaskilPDX> Good Morning
<cweber10> morning
<bkerensa> nathwill: morning
<bkerensa> cweber10: morning
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: morning
<cweber10> managed to make it to oscon. so you will be seeing me.
<bkerensa> cweber10: oh cool... I'm not there yet today but I will be there around 10
<bkerensa> ;)
<cweber10> yea hall not open yet. need to figure out how to tab with this phone /app combo
<nathwill> man, i'm super jealous... i'd rather be at oscon
<nathwill> btw bkerensa, look forward to talking to that person you told me about. i got my resume in to bluebox.net last night
<nathwill> so fingers crossed
<bkerensa> nathwill: the company is Rentrak
<bkerensa> its a senior position but they want someone who know Ubuntu Desktop and Server
<nathwill> bkerensa, ah, i remember talking to them briefly last year
<nathwill> aren't they the ones who wanted to move people to amsterdam?
<bkerensa> nathwill: so I will see you tomorrow morning at 9am?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: nah they are mostly portland based
<bkerensa> thats booking.com
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> Brian_H is also hiring or so his booth says ;)
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> bkerensa, looks like this position? http://rentrak.hrmdirect.com/employment/view.php?req=93033&&
<bkerensa> nathwill: yep
<nathwill> interesting. not sure what i think about "managing a team"
<bkerensa> nathwill: ;)
<bkerensa> warty has landed
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> lol we're always looking for good talent :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: btw... Rackspace and Linode are both giving away $50 credit cards
<bkerensa> I got like 5 from linode and two from rackspace
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and softlayer gave me their VP's e-mail so I can get free root from them too ;p
<bkerensa> Brian_H: are you down there already?
<MaskilPDX> I am hoping to make it down tomorrow.  Wife may need to work, so we'll see.
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: look forward to meeting u
<MaskilPDX> Yea, the same here.  Are you from Portland?
<bkerensa> Yep I live here
 * bkerensa has to head out now to OSCON
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ttyl
<nathwill> yep
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa and nathwill - I just followed you on twitter.  I'm @obandocomputing
<nathwill> MaskilPDX, i assume you mean you followed ubuntuoregon on twitter?
<nathwill> i don't tweet, so o_O
<nathwill> if you found a nathwill, that guy's not me
<MaskilPDX> I did find nathwill, so I will unfollow
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> i think that kids still in highschool
<MaskilPDX> I take it your not then ;)
<nathwill> :P
<MaskilPDX> hehe
<MaskilPDX> Are you at OSCON?
<nathwill> MaskilPDX, nope, working today, but will be there tomorrow all day
<MaskilPDX> I may be there.  I have a free pass, but Wife was asked to work.  We'll see.  Bummed if I can;t go though
<nathwill> maskilpdx, where are you located?
<MaskilPDX> Hillsboro
<nathwill> me too
<nathwill> you need a ride or something?
<nathwill> ^Maskil
<MaskilPDX> I was thinking about driving to Orenco x 231 MAX and going in that way
<MaskilPDX> Free parking, $5 for an all day ticket.
<MaskilPDX> Traffic to the convention ctr is a hassle
 * nathwill nods
<MaskilPDX> I possibly won;t know until 7 or 8 tomorrow morning if I can go
<bkerensa> nathwill: when u coming?
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa - Congrats on the new toy!
<MaskilPDX> I really hope to make it in tomorrow.  I am looking forward to meeting people
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-19
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa - You there/
<nathwill> ah, sorry
<nathwill> what's going on?
<nathwill> today... long day
<MaskilPDX> nathwill -- You arround?
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa - Confirmed, I will be there tomorrow
<c_smith> heya
<c_smith> MaskilPDX: you're not from the Salem/Keizer area, correct?
<MaskilPDX> hya c_smith
<MaskilPDX> I am up in Hillsboro
<c_smith> figured.
 * c_smith goes back to trying to get his nick back to c_smith instead of c_smith_
<c_smith> quassel isn't passing the command to the server.
<MaskilPDX> quassel?
<c_smith> Quassel is the IRC client bundled in Kubuntu 12.04
<c_smith>  /nick isn't working for me.
<MaskilPDX> ahhh
<c_smith> MaskilPDX: is my nick showing as c_smith or c_smith_?
<MaskilPDX> sorry for the silly question
<c_smith> no prob
<MaskilPDX> c_smith
<MaskilPDX> with an underscore
<c_smith> hmmm.
<c_smith> I'll have to look in the znc settings
<MaskilPDX> I am using xchat, I have not heard of quassel before
<c_smith> brb
<c_smith> MaskilPDX: is my username c_smith? or does it have the underscore after?
<MaskilPDX> just one underscore between the c and smith
<c_smith> ah, ok
<c_smith> must just be an oddity of Quassel.
<MaskilPDX> so much to do, so little time
<MaskilPDX> Where to start
<c_smith> MaskilPDX: have you heard of BTRFS?
<MaskilPDX> I have not
<c_smith> it's a (currently) experimental filesystem for Linux.
<r0csteady> bkerensa++ for being awesome
<MaskilPDX> ..
<r0csteady> c_smith: some of our guys use BTRFS. I will prob try it here pretty soon.
<r0csteady> I have solaris with zfs on a ganeti vm for learning.
<r0csteady> Will be interesting to see compare and contrast the two.
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> r0csteady: ur still awake? :P
<r0csteady> Yup:D Hacking on ubuntu
<r0csteady> I'm trying to update my flash player
<bkerensa> =/ Man comcast is soooooo slow right now
<r0csteady> ahhh.. so I used htop, killed a few apt-get processes & then ran the install command again and it worked!
<r0csteady> srsly, (comcast)-- sometimes
<bkerensa> yeah and they wanna send a tech... I was like... nah not a chance its your network
<r0csteady> lulz
<r0csteady> I <3 ubuntu.. just apt-get install 'foo' ...so convenient.
<cy1> <3 true that
<cy1> a dependency tracking package manager = win
<thefinn93> zenlinux, based on your hostmask im guessing your ask OSCON so i'll ask you: when does the expo/vendor hall close?
<thefinn93> today
<zenlinux> thefinn93, lemme check...
<zenlinux> thefinn93, 5pm
<thefinn93> oh perfect
 * thefinn93 is on the bus to portland now, wants to at least see that before it closes
<zenlinux> right on
<thefinn93> bkerensa, you at OSCON?
<thefinn93> I'm in PDX, waiting for the MAX at Pioneer square.
<MaskilPDX> c_smith - Did you make it up to OSCON?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-20
<cy1> http://img.lulz.net/src/gentoo_way.png
 * bkerensa does the speakers dance
<MaskilPDX> Morning
<bkerensa> Morning
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-21
<nathwill> hey mark
<nathwill> you back in CA?
<goddard> yo yo
<goddard> whens the next fun thing to do?
<goddard> convention or whatever
<goddard> one that doesn't cost 2 grand
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-18
<ExperimentalLion> Hi all
<MarkDude> Ok- that was quick
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-21
<nathwill> oh dear: http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html
<thefinn93> i was just getting on here to bitch
<thefinn93> someone threw a verizon USB modem at me
<thefinn93> and i need to get it online
<c_smith> thefinn93: that's been at least since the afternoon (when I needed to access it for some fglrx issues which I found an Askubuntu article for)
<thefinn93> fak
<thefinn93> whatever
<blkperl> slangasek: Can has SRU push? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amanda/+bug/1077105
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1077105 in amanda (Ubuntu) "amrecover - can't talk to tape server: service amidxtaped:" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-07-19
<mhall119> hey, anybody in the Portand area?
<bkero> yup
<mhall119> bkero: some out-of-state ubuntuers are at the convention center for CLS this weekend, it's a free event if you want to stop by and hang out
